# Disney World Architecture



## AthroposRex (Sep 14, 2020)

So I went to disneyworld last week and as I was wandering around epcot, I noticed some things about how they chose to present the world and the architecture from countries across the earth.
What I noticed mainly about these buildings is that they emphasize the officially accepted differences between cultures while simultaneously ignoring any similarities.

Here are some of the photos I took




















And then I see this in Japan.




Looks like they missed an atmospheric energy collector still on the top. 






Basically what jumped out at me with all this is that we are held down by micro differences that are exacerbated that represent cultural differences. 
As we've seen on this site, those differences are hugely exaggerated. 

This means that national pride, and pride in general, are the main obstacles keeping people from seeing the tremendous similarities that exist across every nation. 

This actually gave me more hope than I expected, because the obstacle is so superficial that there has to be some unified messaging that can break through hyper nationalism. 

The differences between us all is finer than the finest hair, and that is the lever that is being used to sell us the lie of history. 

Anyway, this sounded a little deeper in my head when I was experiencing it. Seeing everything represented as being so different frankly pissed me off. 

Oh yeah, here's cyborg Lincoln. 




Also, I know this map is fictional, but so are so many others according to history. This was walts original disney world layout map. 






> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

